# How much does your furbaby weigh?



## Maltese_NH

I weighed Haylee last night and she put on 1/2 lb in the past two weeks!!! WOW!!!

She's now 4lb 4 oz.....she'll be 4 months in a few days.

Nancy


----------



## Lil Boo Boo

4 lbs and 8oz! Will be one on Halloween!


----------



## I found nemo

Oh Lord, Nemo is 11 pds







, but loosing weight. I would like him to be about 9/12 to 10.


Andrea~

By the way I like them chubby!


----------



## Cosy

Cosy is one yr old and 3.3 lbs
Toy is four yrs old and 4.5 lbs
We're all little around here.


----------



## carrie

massimo will be 3 years old in january and he's 4.2lbs.

(his last weigh in was sept. 2006)


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Zoe is 2 l/2 years and is 4 l/2 lbs.
Bella is l l/2 years and is 5 lbs.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Maltese_NH

Boo & I share the same birthday!!!!



> 4 lbs and 8oz! Will be one on Halloween![/B]


----------



## wagirl98665

Mikey 11 lbs...18 months old
Mia 4.5.......9 months old
Buddy 5 lbs.....5 months old

Buddy is going to be big like Mikey, brothers.


----------



## diamond32

Bentley is 15 weeks today and still holding at 2.25 lbs.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Tanner is 2 and weighs 7 pounds.


----------



## Terri

I'm too scared to put Puddy on the scale for fear of what it says! But last time I weighed him he was 12 pounds! I'm going to see if I can get a 2 for 1 deal on liposuction for him and myself!


----------



## wagirl98665

> I'm too scared to put Puddy on the scale for fear of what it says! But last time I weighed him he was 12 pounds! I'm going to see if I can get a 2 for 1 deal on liposuction for him and myself![/B]


----------



## nikkivong

i think otis is prob 8 lbs now, i havent weighed him since he was last at the vets... he's getting harder and harder to pick up...


----------



## Cosy

> I'm too scared to put Puddy on the scale for fear of what it says! But last time I weighed him he was 12 pounds! I'm going to see if I can get a 2 for 1 deal on liposuction for him and myself![/B]


----------



## saltymalty

Valletta is 2 and she still weighs 4.3 lbs. She hasn't gained any weight since she was about 9 months old.


----------



## bruinkoala

Bruno is 5lbs at 8 months!


----------



## beckybc03

Lilly is a little over 8 months and she is 3.5lbs


----------



## evie's mom

evie's getting close to 9 years and she weighs close to 6 pounds.


----------



## Boobookit

*Pacino will be 16 months old and he is an even 7 pounds. He has stayed at this weight since he was 11 months old.

Marie & Pacino*


----------



## lorraine

Pilgrim is 5lbs 11 ozs at 5 months and has been putting on 3-5 lbs a week for 2 months. Gonna be a big boy. His parents, grand-parents and great grand-parents were all under 6lbs. Geneticists - where are you now ?


----------



## hillary&lola

lola is 14 months old (!) and weighs 7 1/2 lbs...hasn't grown much since 10 months old


----------



## Scoobydoo

Well Scooby is around the 11lb mark at 3 years, he is a bit taller than standard and also heavier, but he is a healthy little guy and that's all that matters with us. He is still tiny to us after having a Rottie and Dobies and hubby had a large lab too.
I think Koko is going to be much smaller though...


----------



## MickeysMom

Mickey will be 1 on sept 30th and he weighs 10.6 pounds


----------



## revakb2

Bogie was 2 on July 20th. He weighs between 7 and 8 pounds. The vet can't keep still enough to get a real acurate weight.


----------



## TheButtercup

the buttercup just turned six, and is a fattie boombalattie at around 9lbs, give or take a cookie. we're dieting. both of us. LOL

tubby girls rock


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Fluffy girl Matilda weighs in at 7 lbs she's going on a small diet, vet said she should be 6 lbs


----------



## eyespy

Trink is 6 lbs and will be 1yr in October....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Bonnie Marie is a svelte 8 pounds. She's been 8 or 8.5 since she's been about 1 1/2 years.


----------



## Menachem

Hi Everyone!

We have not posted in a while! Menachem weighs in, and has for about a year now, at 10 pounds! He's a studly guy!


----------



## ddsumm

The 'little sausage' - Chloe - is *10 years old *and weighs in at 10 lbs
















- that's why I call her the 'little sausage' LOL LOL

















Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Cosy

> Pilgrim is 5lbs 11 ozs at 5 months and has been putting on 3-5 lbs a week for 2 months. Gonna be a big boy. His parents, grand-parents and great grand-parents were all under 6lbs. Geneticists - where are you now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Hahah, Lorraine. He's still under that 6 lbs. Sometimes they carry baby weight and thin out
as they grow up. He might surprise you and be about done growing soon.


----------



## momtoboo

Boo is a big boy at 11 1/2 lbs. He's slightly chubby & loves to eat.


----------



## Gemma

Sparkey is 11 lbs , 2 years old , vet says he is not overweight. I don't think he has seen many Maltese


----------



## barb

> I'm too scared to put Puddy on the scale for fear of what it says! But last time I weighed him he was 12 pounds! I'm going to see if I can get a 2 for 1 deal on liposuction for him and myself![/B]

















Maybe we could get a group rate!!!

I have to have some dental work done. It is costing me a bazillion dollars. I said for that much money I could at least get a brazillion butt lift!!!!!!

Oh yeah, Roxie is 8 mos, 2lb 14 oz, she was kind of moving, it was hard to get her weight.


----------



## bklynlatina

Chuli is 5-6 pounds. She is 1 year and 2 months old


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Lucy is 11 mos and weighs 4.6 lbs
Caddy is 1 year and weights 5 lbs


----------



## lilybellesmom

Oh my...







I'm sooo embarassed..







LilyBelle will be 8 months and she's now 10 lbs. I feel like such a bad mommy. Her frame is on the bigger side, from nose to rump she's about 17 inches and she's about 10 inches high. Does anyone know what the weight should be at those measurements?


----------



## KimKarr

I'm starting to get Carpal Tunnel Syndrome when I carry Mon Petit Noelle on my wrist! She's 8 pounds and will be nine month's old on Sunday.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> I'm starting to get Carpal Tunnel Syndrome when I carry Mon Petit Noelle on my wrist! She's 8 pounds and will be nine month's old on Sunday.[/B]
























You'll get used to it, Kim! I use a shoulder bag, though - it's easier on the body!!









Lillybelle's Mom - size and weight can vary a lot with Malts. If you're concerned, check with your vet. He or she can tell you if she's overweight, or just a big gal!


----------



## I found nemo

> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sooo embarassed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilyBelle will be 8 months and she's now 10 lbs. I feel like such a bad mommy. Her frame is on the bigger side from nose to rump she's about 17 inches and she's about 10 inches high. Does anyone know what the weight should be at those measurements?[/B]










She is adorable! So don't ever be embarrassed


Andrea~


----------



## Kathy1953

Just have to add my baby Maddie to the list, she is 8 weeks and weighed at last
vet check 1-1/2 pounds, but she is eating so well, she may have gained that 1/2 pound...need a baby scale.
Kathy


----------



## maltsmom

My Jack is 2 1/2 years and weighs 18 pounds!!!! Jill is 1 year 8 months and weighs 7 pounds. What a difference. They are from 2 different breeders. We are on the list to get another pup from Jill's breeder as soon as she has some.


----------



## TheButtercup

> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sooo embarassed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilyBelle will be 8 months and she's now 10 lbs. I feel like such a bad mommy. Her frame is on the bigger side from nose to rump she's about 17 inches and she's about 10 inches high. Does anyone know what the weight should be at those measurements?[/B]


those are about the measurements of a buttercup. dont be embarassed. LilyBelle is LilyBelle and she is a DOLLBABY no matter what her measurements say.







my friend has a maltese from a very reputable breeder and she is smaller (length, height, you name it) than buttercup, but she does weigh more because she is solid. she is just a muscular girl and a little bigger boned than some. but standing next to buttercup, she looks TINY! LOL 

give your baby kisses from me and the buttercup, xoxoxo
"welcome to the Big Girls Club!" --The Buttercup, who just flounces all around!

ann marie and the "i'm not big boned, but i'm long and tall! like a SUPERMODEL!" buttercup


----------



## hillary&lola

i just want to say...don't feel bad if your maltese weighs more than others- every furbaby is beautiful!! smaller is not better then larger


----------



## kristiekellogg

Kea is 6.8 pounds. She's not fat..just big boned.


----------



## lilybellesmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=259051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sooo embarassed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilyBelle will be 8 months and she's now 10 lbs. I feel like such a bad mommy. Her frame is on the bigger side from nose to rump she's about 17 inches and she's about 10 inches high. Does anyone know what the weight should be at those measurements?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is adorable! So don't ever be embarrassed
> 
> 
> Andrea~ [/B]
Click to expand...

Thank you Andrea, you are very sweet







LilyBelle sends you and Nemo doggie kisses.








> index.php?act=findpost&pid=259068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get Carpal Tunnel Syndrome when I carry Mon Petit Noelle on my wrist! She's 8 pounds and will be nine month's old on Sunday.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get used to it, Kim! I use a shoulder bag, though - it's easier on the body!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillybelle's Mom - size and weight can vary a lot with Malts. If you're concerned, check with your vet. He or she can tell you if she's overweight, or just a big gal! [/B]
Click to expand...

Thanks Linda. LilyBelle is getting her teeth extracted and I'll check with her vet if her weight is appropriate for her size. Me thinks, she's just like her mom...big boned!












> index.php?act=findpost&pid=259051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sooo embarassed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilyBelle will be 8 months and she's now 10 lbs. I feel like such a bad mommy. Her frame is on the bigger side from nose to rump she's about 17 inches and she's about 10 inches high. Does anyone know what the weight should be at those measurements?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are about the measurements of a buttercup. dont be embarassed. LilyBelle is LilyBelle and she is a DOLLBABY no matter what her measurements say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend has a maltese from a very reputable breeder and she is smaller (length, height, you name it) than buttercup, but she does weigh more because she is solid. she is just a muscular girl and a little bigger boned than some. but standing next to buttercup, she looks TINY! LOL
> 
> give your baby kisses from me and the buttercup, xoxoxo
> "welcome to the Big Girls Club!" --The Buttercup, who just flounces all around!
> 
> ann marie and the "i'm not big boned, but i'm long and tall! like a SUPERMODEL!" buttercup [/B]
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Ann Marie, LilyBelle says she's very complimented if she has the same measurements as The Buttercup! We both think she's gorgeous! She often wishes she was as svelte as The Buttercup. She sends both of you lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## gibbert

Tchelsi-girl will be 5 in November, and is 8lbs of fluffy, loving goodness. Pretty crazy for a girl we were convinced would have her growth stunted from being so sick during puppyhood!


----------



## bek74

Sammy Maree is 10mths, 8.8lbs and one hot babe, I luv every pound of her. Max is 7mths, 6.6lbs and one handsome young man, I luv every pound of him.

So long as both of my babies, are happy and healthy, I couldn't care less what they weighed.


----------



## a2z

I had Zoey weighed this week after grooming and she weighed 6.65 on the baby scales. The woman who works in the front (not a dr or nurse) said that means 6lb 6.5oz. I think it means 6lb 65/100oz, which would be 10.something oz.

Zoey just turned 3 on Sept. 13 and, thank goodness, she has stopped growing. (I hope). My back is a little old and creaky to carry heavy objects and I won't give up carrying her everywhere I go! 

Which is it? I would call the vet office but they would just think I'm crazy!!!

Ann and Zoey


----------



## kab

Kirby is 4 yrs. and weighs 5 lbs.

Sugar is 3 yrs. and weighs 8 lbs.

Chloe is 1 yr. 9 months and weighs 6 lbs.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Cody is 5 yrs old and 4 1/2 lbs.

Mandy is approx. 1 1/2 yrs old and 8 lbs...*gulp* the vet wants her on a diet.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

Bella is 7.2 ozs. I love her to pieces but I would like to have another Maltese baby in the 5lb range. Bella is 2 years and almost 1 moth old. A smaller could never replace the love Bella & I have but I would like a smaller sister for her. We have decided to call her Bella rather than Belle for numerous reasons.


----------



## paris

Paris is 8 lbs.


----------



## HappyB

> Bella is 7.2 ozs. I love her to pieces but I would like to have another Maltese baby in the 5lb range. Bella is 2 years and almost 1 moth old. A smaller could never replace the love Bella & I have but I would like a smaller sister for her. We have decided to call her Bella rather than Belle for numerous reasons.[/B]



My ideal dog is one who is in the five pound range. Not too big and not too small. 
Got to love the name Bella (beautiful). I chose that for my kennel name, Bella Maltese, so all my dogs get it in their name.


----------



## akaivyleaf

Cocoa will be 8 months old the First of October and she weighs 5.2 pounds.


----------



## The A Team

Archie is 8 lbs and almost 3 years old
Abbey is 5 lbs and almost 2 years old


Mr. Arch needs to stop eating his and Abbey's food!


----------



## sweetbabybe

My little Chloe is only 10 weeks old and she already weighs 3 pounds! Oh dear! I hope she doesn't get too big to carry around.







I love to carry my little sweetie around. Her mom was only 6 pounds but her dad was 10 pounds.







I hope, I Hope, I HOPE she is the same size as her mom. 6 pounds would be just fine to carry around. 

I guess we'll just have to wait and see. Hopefully she's an early bloomer. Of course I'll love her no matter what her size, it's just so-o-o-o-o-o much fun to have a little portable puppy!


----------



## phesty

Josie is ten months old and weighs a little over 6 pounds. She's perfect as far as I'm concerned.







She's also a malti-poo and poodles can be much, much bigger. I'm guessing that she'll top out around 7 pounds, because her growth has really slowed in the last two months.

Josie says: I'm a whatie-poo? I thought I was a cutie-pie! And you told me not to eat poo, now you're telling me I am a poo?

Steph and Josie


----------



## amatarrese

Minnie is 4 months (almost 5 months) and at our last vet visit she weighed 4.4 lbs. Around what age do you consider Maltese to be fully grown? 1 year? 1 1/2 yrs?


----------



## Sharo

Dusty weighs exactly 2.8kg


----------



## gattirenata

Mac just turned 5 months and weighs 4.2lbs.


----------



## 2maltese4me

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Gracie is 15 months old and weighs 5lbs even.

Cooper is 3.5yrs old and weighs 8lbs 8oz. He did weigh 10lbs 2oz so he's lost weight and is looking really good.







</span>


----------



## susanweinman

Well my girls were both supposed to be between 4 and 7 lbs.

Lucy is 3 lbs and 

Ethel is 9 lbs!!!!!

She was 7 before she came down with AIHA and the vet at Penn Hospital said she should be around 10 and needed to gain weight. Now she is very healthy!

It is hard to carry them both in the same bag now but other than that minor difficulty I love them to death!!!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom

Indy will be 2 years old on December 13 th and today he went to the Vet and he weighed.....drum roll please.....







4 1/2 lbs.







I am so excited, he is still growing at a slow rate, last month he weighed 4.2 lbs. He has always been on the tiny side and I kept hoping he would at least make it to 4 lbs. so at 4 1/2 I am thrilled







Maybe he will hit the 5 lb. mark yet


----------



## Circe's Mommy

As of today my furbutt weighs 3LBS 11OZ 10 months on Nov. 7


----------



## HappyB

> As of today my furbutt weighs 3LBS 11OZ 10 months on Nov. 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Since you had plans to breed your girl, I know this must be a disappointment for you.


----------



## nikkivong

my otis is a big boy! he weighed in at 10 lbs 1 oz at the vets on monday before the surgery... but the vet hasnt mentioned anything about him being overweight so i guess he's okay? he's a big sturdy boy.. i love it!!


----------



## lorraine

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=258044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilgrim is 5lbs 11 ozs at 5 months and has been putting on 3-5 lbs a week for 2 months. Gonna be a big boy. His parents, grand-parents and great grand-parents were all under 6lbs. Geneticists - where are you now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahah, Lorraine. He's still under that 6 lbs. Sometimes they carry baby weight and thin out
> as they grow up. He might surprise you and be about done growing soon.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Ah... he's now 6 1/2lbs... will it never end








Good job I'm a sturdy Mum.








Still he's due for neutering soon - that will take off two "pounds"


----------



## ourdonbi

after reading everyones post... i just realize
my furbaby donbi is a fatty







she's 11 months at 9 pounds.
I wish I can blame her coat, but the only long part of her hair is the tail and face

dueci is 4 months at 3.2 pounds


----------



## luvmymacy

At 3 1/2 yrs old Macy is 6.5 lbs
At 17 weeks Jazzy is 2.8
I believe whatever the size any maltese is beautiful!!


----------



## ladeeda

Rascal is 1 and weighs 8 lbs. She looks as big as my huge cat with all of her fluff.. he must be about 15 lbs.


----------



## sophie

I thought Sophie was about 6 pounds, but at the vet yesterday she weighed in at 4 lbs 6 ozs. She's 7 months old.

Linda


----------



## angelsugar

*The Boyz got weighed today before their neuter surgery and they are:
Chomper 4.4 lbs
Elliott 5.2 lbs

They are 8 months plus a week or two old.*


----------



## lib bee

Well, my Sophie is 4 months and 1 week, and she is 2 pounds 4 ounces. Shes my tiny tiny baby.


----------



## Circe's Mommy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=277147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of today my furbutt weighs 3LBS 11OZ 10 months on Nov. 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you had plans to breed your girl, I know this must be a disappointment for you.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yes, I had plans to breed her, she is small but I sure do love her, no matter what!! She may still get to 5LBS like Tina told me she would. I am just going with the flow. I can't show her if she doesn't make it to 4 LBS. either. I am not all that disappointed, she may still grow, she will be 11 mo. on Nov. 7. Either way, I gained a best friend! I am planning to do a career change, I am going to school to get my RN it is gonna be hectic so it may be that now is just not the time














I will keep you informed of changes of course if it works out as I have planned then of course I will be happy but if not it was not meant to be. My Circe is so precious to me that either way I will be happy


----------



## Kissi's Mom

Kissi is 3 yrs. old and weighs just under 5 lbs. Mia on the other hand is 6 1/2 months old and weighs almost 7 lbs. She is gonna be a BIG girl...the breeder (???) assured me she would be around 5 1/2 lbs full grown....WRONG!! I am beginning to wonder just how big she will be.
Linda


----------



## Carla

Shotzi is 8 years old and weighs 7lbs in the summer and 7.8lbs







in the winter.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Fenway's Momma

I wished I only gained 8 oz in the winter, it's more like 5 #s!


----------



## TwinsPlus2More

Rascal is 7 1/2 mo old and 5lbs.


----------



## thelittlepet

Both of mine are 11 months old and have not gained anything in about 3 months. Lily is 5 1/2 lbs and Bentley is 5 3/4 lbs. Of course if they move at all on the scale it may say they weigh one pound. But I think around 5 ish is close.
AImee


----------



## sweetbabybe

Chloe is still growing fast. Now, at 14 weeks, she weighs 4½ pounds!







I hope she slows down soon. She was only expected to get to 6 or 7 pounds. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## bellasmommy

When I took Bella to the vet (for what we think is a UTI) she weighed 5 1/2 pounds and since shes been sick I've been feeding her extra so she doesn't drop below five pounds. I'm sure that lots of dogs are healthy and happy below that, but Bella seems healthiest around five. Now if I could just get down to my own ideal weight.....


----------



## RexsMom

Rex is 5.5 pounds currently, but he has been as much as 6 pounds and as little at 4.9 pounds one time when he was sick. He is 2 years old! I cant believe how fast time has went!


----------



## coco

I just had Coco at the Vet's office today. She is about 9 months old and weighs 3.7 lbs.


----------



## louis' mom

> Shotzi is 8 years old and weighs 7lbs in the summer and 7.8lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the winter.
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]


Funny - I was going to put Louis' weight by season - Louis is 3.5 yrs old and between 8 and 8.5lbs in the summer and usually between 8.5 and 9.5 in the winter. I attribute it to hair which I let grow out in the winter and also, I give him extra food and fat in the winter to help keep him warm. Don't want to be like the National zoo have him die on me because he didn't get enough to eat/fat for the winter. The vet said not to worry, he is all muscle!


----------



## LMJ

Jeffery weights 10 pounds. For his size he is the perfect weight.


----------



## Chiquito's mommy

Chiquito is 13 months and weighs 5lbs


----------



## munchkin1616

The one I grew up with, Baby, is 13 yrs old and weighs 12 lbs and mine, Nikko, is about 9 yrs old and weighs 10. Both vets have said not to let them ever lose more than an oz as they're the proper weight for their size. 

It HAS meant though, that I haven't been able to breed them since I can't find females big enough!


----------



## zakarians mommy

14 weeks old & as of last weeks vet visit, 4.8 lbs.


----------



## ctymom

My Moxie was 3 lbs 7 oz at her vet check this week and she is 18 weeks old.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm so glad someone started this thread. I was beginning to believe that Tilly is going to be a GIANT!!!









Lacie is 2 and weighs 5.8 pounds, but Tilly just turned 6 months and weighs 6.7 pounds and has, it seems, almost doubled her size overnight. Tilly is the one I rescued from the pet store and I'm not certain she is purebred, but she is certainly a lot Maltese.

I love Tilly and am glad I have her, but I was hoping she would be smaller. She was very, very, very small when I rescued her.









Now, at least, I know that there are lots of you that have ones bigger than mine.







So I guess I shouldn't worry. Just love them as they come.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

And remember -- the tinier ones seem to have more health problems (Tilly reminded me that she's going to be VERY, VERY healthy







)


----------



## anouk

Lizzie will be 5 months next friday and she's 5.3 lbs.


----------



## carrie

both my furkids were weighed on dec. 15th.

massimo is now at 5.0lbs (he's filled out, as the vet said







)
minionette is at 4.4lbs









lol


----------



## HappyB

> And remember -- the tinier ones seem to have more health problems (Tilly reminded me that she's going to be VERY, VERY healthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )[/B]



I do not endorse the tiny ones, nor do I want to have them in litters here; however, it is a fact of life that some are born small. While I don't have a large number to refer to, I've never had health problems with any of my smaller ones. I have one three pound girl, born from five pound parents, who is ten months old and has a small open fontanel, but no hydrocephalis. She was not sold because the fontanel did not close, but she is perfectly healthy, running around doing the "race tack" with the others this morning. I have friends who have had more experience with this because, although they also breed normal five and six pounders, smaller ones do occur. They have not experienced health issues with the smaller ones either. 
I'm sure there are some pups who are born with liver shunt and heart problems who are tiny and do have problems. But, just because a Maltese is small does not mean to me that it is more likely to have health issues. If you know of research or statistics to show otherwise, I would love to read it.
My ideal Maltese is a good solid five pound one, but I would hate to scare others who might have one who doesn't get that large by making them think their pup might not be healthy.


----------



## Cary

> both my furkids were weighed on dec. 15th.
> 
> massimo is now at 5.0lbs (he's filled out, as the vet said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> minionette is at 4.4lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol[/B]



Yay Massimo.


----------



## Ladysmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=303804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember -- the tinier ones seem to have more health problems (Tilly reminded me that she's going to be VERY, VERY healthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not endorse the tiny ones, nor do I want to have them in litters here; however, it is a fact of life that some are born small. While I don't have a large number to refer to, I've never had health problems with any of my smaller ones. I have one three pound girl, born from five pound parents, who is ten months old and has a small open fontanel, but no hydrocephalis. She was not sold because the fontanel did not close, but she is perfectly healthy, running around doing the "race tack" with the others this morning. I have friends who have had more experience with this because, although they also breed normal five and six pounders, smaller ones do occur. They have not experienced health issues with the smaller ones either.
> I'm sure there are some pups who are born with liver shunt and heart problems who are tiny and do have problems. But, just because a Maltese is small does not mean to me that it is more likely to have health issues. If you know of research or statistics to show otherwise, I would love to read it.
> My ideal Maltese is a good solid five pound one, but I would hate to scare others who might have one who doesn't get that large by making them think their pup might not be healthy.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I have to agree with Faye. I think a tiny puppy from a reputable breeder has a far better chance of being healthy than a big one from a pet shop/puppy mill. It's about genetics, not size.

Just my opinion, but I suspect the thinking that the tinies are more sickly comes from the fact that so many are because they are being bred by people who only care about the money, not health and soundness. So-called "teacups" bring more money because they are in demand.


----------



## camfan

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=304177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember -- the tinier ones seem to have more health problems (Tilly reminded me that she's going to be VERY, VERY healthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not endorse the tiny ones, nor do I want to have them in litters here; however, it is a fact of life that some are born small. While I don't have a large number to refer to, I've never had health problems with any of my smaller ones. I have one three pound girl, born from five pound parents, who is ten months old and has a small open fontanel, but no hydrocephalis. She was not sold because the fontanel did not close, but she is perfectly healthy, running around doing the "race tack" with the others this morning. I have friends who have had more experience with this because, although they also breed normal five and six pounders, smaller ones do occur. They have not experienced health issues with the smaller ones either.
> I'm sure there are some pups who are born with liver shunt and heart problems who are tiny and do have problems. But, just because a Maltese is small does not mean to me that it is more likely to have health issues. If you know of research or statistics to show otherwise, I would love to read it.
> My ideal Maltese is a good solid five pound one, but I would hate to scare others who might have one who doesn't get that large by making them think their pup might not be healthy.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with Faye. I think a tiny puppy from a reputable breeder has a far better chance of being healthy than a big one from a pet shop/puppy mill. It's about genetics, not size.
> 
> Just my opinion, but I suspect the thinking that the tinies are more sickly comes from the fact that so many are because they are being bred by people who only care about the money, not health and soundness. So-called "teacups" bring more money because they are in demand.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yup. Cam was very tiny. Only 2.4 lbs at 12 weeks. BUT in the 30 days we had him he went up to 3.3. He was really filling out. I'm pretty convinced that he was not at optimum health coming from the petstore.

Now, my dad bought his malt at the same petstore. His was much chubbier and healthier looking than Cam. People used to joke that Cam was the runt of the litter







He very well could have been.

My husband says we should have named Ollie "Moose". At 8 weeks he was 2.4 lbs (according to the breeders records). I don't have his current weight but I'm guessing he may be close to 4 lbs. As soon as I get the nerve up (and a carseat) to take him for a ride I'll find out his current weight.


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=304194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Lacie's Mom @ Dec 16 2006, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=303804
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> And remember -- the tinier ones seem to have more health problems (Tilly reminded me that she's going to be VERY, VERY healthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not endorse the tiny ones, nor do I want to have them in litters here; however, it is a fact of life that some are born small. While I don't have a large number to refer to, I've never had health problems with any of my smaller ones. I have one three pound girl, born from five pound parents, who is ten months old and has a small open fontanel, but no hydrocephalis. She was not sold because the fontanel did not close, but she is perfectly healthy, running around doing the "race tack" with the others this morning. I have friends who have had more experience with this because, although they also breed normal five and six pounders, smaller ones do occur. They have not experienced health issues with the smaller ones either.
> I'm sure there are some pups who are born with liver shunt and heart problems who are tiny and do have problems. But, just because a Maltese is small does not mean to me that it is more likely to have health issues. If you know of research or statistics to show otherwise, I would love to read it.
> My ideal Maltese is a good solid five pound one, but I would hate to scare others who might have one who doesn't get that large by making them think their pup might not be healthy.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I have to agree with Faye. I think a tiny puppy from a reputable breeder has a far better chance of being healthy than a big one from a pet shop/puppy mill. It's about genetics, not size.

Just my opinion, but I suspect the thinking that the tinies are more sickly comes from the fact that so many are because they are being bred by people who only care about the money, not health and soundness. So-called "teacups" bring more money because they are in demand.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup. Cam was very tiny. Only 2.4 lbs at 12 weeks. BUT in the 30 days we had him he went up to 3.3. He was really filling out. I'm pretty convinced that he was not at optimum health coming from the petstore.

Now, my dad bought his malt at the same petstore. His was much chubbier and healthier looking than Cam. People used to joke that Cam was the runt of the litter







He very well could have been.

My husband says we should have named Ollie "Moose". At 8 weeks he was 2.4 lbs (according to the breeders records). I don't have his current weight but I'm guessing he may be close to 4 lbs. As soon as I get the nerve up (and a carseat) to take him for a ride I'll find out his current weight.
[/B][/QUOTE]


2.4 lbs. at 12 weeks is not that tiny. If we use the 12 week rule of double the weight and add a pound for males, that pup would be in the five pound range at maturity, which is a great size for a Maltese.

My Katrina is 3 1/2 months old, and she weighs 2.1 lb. But, she really didn't start growing much until three weeks ago. I'm optimistic that she will get to at least 4 1/2 pounds, maybe more, if she keeps going at the rate she is now.


----------



## I found nemo

11pds!! And I wouldnt trade him for the best bred dog in the world!!!

ANDREA~


----------



## saltymalty

V'doggie tips the scales at around 4.3lbs. She has been this weight since she was about 10 months old. She is now a bit over 2. She is 8" by 8".


----------



## Elly B.

Nick is just almost 7 months old and he's 6lb even. I think he's stabilized, he's almost exactly the same size as his mom and he hasn't grown any in the last month. His weight is healthy for his size, I'd be happy if he never got any skinnier or fatter.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs

I've had four Maltese of my own who have weighed (starting with the first from 1990)

8 pounds
6 pounds
4.5 pounds
7 pounds


----------



## dogloverx3

So size really does matter ???? Sarah P.S BIG OR SMALL I LOVE THEM ALL !!!


----------



## ourdonbi

donbi is a year old, she is 9.9 pounds  yes a big girl!
dueci is 6 months old now and he is 4.1 pounds
aerong is 5 months and 3 pounds
our new baby is almost 5 months he is 4.5 pounds


----------



## Bijousmom

Bijou will be 2 on February 15th and he weighs 6 pounds.


----------



## HappyB

> So size really does matter ???? Sarah P.S BIG OR SMALL I LOVE THEM ALL !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



This is the standard set by the American Maltese Assoication, and it's what reputable breeders work to achieve:

Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.


----------



## The A Team

Archie is 3 and weighs a hefty 8 lbs!!! although he doesn't lookthat big at all.









Abbey is 2 and weighs 5 lbs - the girl looks good (acts like a monster)...but looks good


----------



## sophie

Sohie is 9 months and is 5.5 pounds.

Linda


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Lucy is 4.6 lbs and Caddy is a very solid 5.8 lbs.


----------



## May468

Moppy is 8 years old. Will be 9 years old on Jan 29. He is 5.13 lbs.
Cotton is 11 weeks and is 1.12 lbs.

I agree with HappyB. I've known a couple wee maltese dogs. Both were healthy.
This was 10 and 25 years back. Before the tiny phase kicked in. 
I believe if the Parents are healthy and the mother is care for properly, then the puppies should be healthy.
Even the Runts, Not all runts are born with Health issues. To say in General most tiny dogs are of poor healthy is too board a statement. That'd be like saying all lowered IQ'd People are not Healthy. 

Plus my first Maltese Dog had a Heart Mummur. He lived to be 14 years old. I ran track, he ran too. When he was tired. He go sit in the middle of the Football field and wait for me.
Moppy, This maltese was born with a Heart mummur. Now, the Vet can't hear it. He must have out grown it.

When I shop for a Puppy. I look for behavior, and Health. White gums, Double round of teeth of canines, good stool sample, blood red inside the ears, runny eyes, etc. Then when I purchase a puppy, I treat it like it is ill. Bottled water, grind up their food, buy only lamb and rice diet puppy food, keep warm and clean, Nutr-cal handy, baby food handy, syring for feeding if nesscessary, Pede-lite water handy, etc.
All the nesscessary Vet visits. Face it all Maltese start out SMALL. 
When looking for a PET. Somethings can be corrected. Like the Double row of teeth, skin infections. Just depends.


----------



## GiGi's Mom

GiGi is 10 1/2 months old and she weighs 4.6 lbs.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR

Gizmo's about 8lbs and Charlie's a big boy, he weighs 10lbs. The words "BIG BONED" fits him perfectly. He has a bigger built that Gizmo. My poopieeeeeeeee!


----------



## maltesemomma

Emma is 10 years old and weighs 10lb.
Meckie is 12 years old and weighs 3.5lbs.

Guess which one of the two rules the roost!









Lizzie--


----------



## missjaimee

my Lola is 3.6 lbs @ 15 weeks =]


----------



## samskat

sammy is almost twelve pounds...but he's losing weight...i swear!!!


----------



## the_shrewsberrys

Well I cant really put my .02 in just yet because my girl isnt even old enough to come home yet but she is a whopping 15 oz at 5 1/2 weeks. Does anybody remember what your furbabies weighed in at when you brought them home and at what age? My girls parents are 3 lbs(Daddy) and 6 lbs(mommy) and Im just curious if there is a guestimational science in determing how big she will be? Her sisters are all over a lb but my girl is just getting to 15 os right now and is almost 6 weeks. My Yorkie just weighed in at 8 lbs and is 3 yrs old. She's a fatty though. Our New Years resolution was to watch what we eat. We do, watch it right before we eat it


----------



## Ladysmom

Here's a link to the Bhe Jei Maltese website and their page on the different stages of puppy development.

http://www.bhejei.com/dev_master.htm


----------



## jasmyne's mom

Jasmyne is 14 weeks today and weighs 3.3 lbs!







Movin' on up there!









Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## The A Team

Archie is 8 lbs and 3 years old
Abbey is 5 lbs and 2 years old


----------



## beckybc03

I actually just stopped by the vet today to weigh Lilly to see if she had grown. She now weighs 4.1lbs and she is about 1 year and 1 month old. 

For the poster who asked, she weighed 1.6lbs when I brought her home at about 11 weeks old.


----------



## kathym

baci is 4 lbs 6 oz at 16 months


----------



## JudyN

Hi from a new member..

. investigating getting a puppy. What "volume" does a 3.5 Maltese occupy? One suggestion given to me was it a 16 ounce peroxide bottle plus head and legs ! What volume does a 6 # dog take up (not counting the long hair.. think "puppy cut". We are trying to decide which is best for our family. (and, oh yeah, at what age are they full grown? ) Thanking in advance !


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Mia is 2.3 lbs at almost 4 months!!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie

Scoobie is a 3 lbs as of yesterday and only 12 weeks!


----------



## patsan

Astro is 6½ pounds at 5 years
Comet is 9.6 pounds at 5 years
Katie is 3 pounds 4 oz. at almost 5 months


----------



## maltese-luvr

> Astro is 6½ pounds at 5 years
> Comet is 9.6 pounds at 5 years
> Katie is 3 pounds 4 oz. at almost 5 months[/B]


Maza is 9 lb at 6.5 months


----------



## tamizami

> Hi from a new member..
> 
> . investigating getting a puppy. What "volume" does a 3.5 Maltese occupy? One suggestion given to me was it a 16 ounce peroxide bottle plus head and legs ! What volume does a 6 # dog take up (not counting the long hair.. think "puppy cut". We are trying to decide which is best for our family. (and, oh yeah, at what age are they full grown? ) Thanking in advance ![/B]


My Shiva is 3.2 pounds so a little smaller than 3.5....she fits into xsmall doggie carriers. The suggestion is about right. The smaller the maltese, the more delicate they are - so - if you have small children (under 8), I would go for the 6 pound dog. Also, if you have stairs, the smaller dogs may have problems with them, so you need to take that into consideration. 

Are the dogs you are referring to full grown? When I got Shiva at 4 months, she was just under 2 pounds - we were afraid we were going to break her! One rule of thumb we were told from different breeders is to double their weight at 12 weeks and that will be about the weight fully grown.

Hope that helps and good luck in finding your baby!


----------



## CathyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=350861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi from a new member..
> 
> . investigating getting a puppy. What "volume" does a 3.5 Maltese occupy? One suggestion given to me was it a 16 ounce peroxide bottle plus head and legs ! What volume does a 6 # dog take up (not counting the long hair.. think "puppy cut". We are trying to decide which is best for our family. (and, oh yeah, at what age are they full grown? ) Thanking in advance ![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Shiva is 3.2 pounds so a little smaller than 3.5....she fits into xsmall doggie carriers. The suggestion is about right. The smaller the maltese, the more delicate they are - so - if you have small children (under 8), I would go for the 6 pound dog. Also, if you have stairs, the smaller dogs may have problems with them, so you need to take that into consideration.
> 
> Are the dogs you are referring to full grown? When I got Shiva at 4 months, she was just under 2 pounds - we were afraid we were going to break her! One rule of thumb we were told from different breeders is to double their weight at 12 weeks and that will be about the weight fully grown.
> 
> Hope that helps and good luck in finding your baby!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

That is the cutest pic of Shiva she is ADORABLE


----------



## MalteseMum

Chloe is ten weeks today vut looks like she gained a bit but the other day the vet weighed her and she was one poun ten ounces.


----------



## kathym

> baci is 4 lbs 6 oz at 16 months[/B]


BACI HAD A LITTLE WEIGHT GAIN 5 LBS


----------



## winterc0ld

my girl is 2yrs+ now and is 1.81kg..


----------



## Tinkerbell

Tiki is just about 5 months old and weighs exactly 5 lbs. He is healthy and happy and soooooo very smart!

Cheri


----------



## bbry

Buttons weighs 3# at 6 months.


----------



## Mojito's Mommy

> Valletta is 2 and she still weighs 4.3 lbs. She hasn't gained any weight since she was about 9 months old.[/B]


So when do they stop gaining weight? Mojito is 22 weeks and last time the vet weighed him he was 6.2 pds. I wonder how big he will get...


----------



## mom2molly

Molly weighs 4.5 pounds at 7 months


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese

Pheobe isn't home yet but she is 5 months and 3-1/2 lbs. 
Tammy said she would be around 4 to 4-1/2 lbs grown.. it was a big reason she wasn't going to show or be bred.

But she's just fine for me!


----------



## maltese-lovers

Maza is 9 months old and she weights about 10 lbs


----------



## Chyna's Mommie

Chyna will be 5 months on the 20th and she weighs 3.6 lbs


----------



## CocosMom

Coco is 3 months old and 2lbs 11oz


----------



## Bella Rose

Bella is 8 months and 3.6 lbs. My little peanut!


----------



## starry

Holly is 9mo and 6lbs.
Dayzie (Lhasa is 61/2 yrs and 17.6 lbs) I swear Holly is as long and has longer back legs than her!


----------



## Tinkerbell

Tiki is 6 months old and weighs in at 7 lbs. We don't want him to get any heavier so we are watching how many treats he gets a day now!

Cheri


----------



## angel's mom

Angel is 1 1/2 yrs old and weighs 10#


----------



## bentleyboy

Bentley is 11Lb although still long and rather skinny. The vet said that was not fat. He is 13 months
Brie is 9.5 weeks and is 1.2Lb - I have no idea how big she will get.


----------



## snowballsmom

Snowball is 5 yrs old, and weighs in at 14 lbs 6 oz.







Charlie is 14 months old and weighs approximately 9 lbs. That is up from the 6 lbs 5 oz he weighed when we got him from the shelter (you could feel all of his bones!)









They are the same length and height though!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## lillady

Well, last two vet visits including at his neuter-Kosmo weighed in at a whopping 5.8 lbs. He's my little peanut!







Bev can attest to that!


----------



## Critterkrazy

Well Piper is 7 months old today and weighs 7.4 lbs as of yesterday.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA

You guys have such tiny pups! My baby eight months old and 8.1lbs. She's a big girl I guess!


----------



## Ladysmom

> You guys have such tiny pups! My baby eight months old and 8.1lbs. She's a big girl I guess![/B]


The Maltese standard calls for them to be between 4-7 pounds with 6 pounds and under being preferable.

I know your puppy came from a pet shop and often they end up being much bigger since they come from puppy mills who do not breed to produce dogs who fit the breed standard. They only breed for money.


----------



## starry

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=394078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have such tiny pups! My baby eight months old and 8.1lbs. She's a big girl I guess![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Maltese standard calls for them to be between 4-7 pounds with 6 pounds and under being preferable.
> 
> I know your puppy came from a pet shop and often they end up being much bigger since they come from puppy mills who do not breed to produce dogs who fit the breed standard. They only breed for money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Marj, Did she really need to here this?
I think a Welcome would be nice, at least included.
Not all of us have perfect dogs and no one shld be made to feel their dog is below that.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=394105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have such tiny pups! My baby eight months old and 8.1lbs. She's a big girl I guess![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Maltese standard calls for them to be between 4-7 pounds with 6 pounds and under being preferable.
> 
> I know your puppy came from a pet shop and often they end up being much bigger since they come from puppy mills who do not breed to produce dogs who fit the breed standard. They only breed for money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marj, Did she really need to here this?
> I think a Welcome would be nice, at least included.
> Not all of us have perfect dogs and no one shld be made to feel their dog is below that.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Thank you =]

I wasn't going to say anything, but that did come off a little rude. I love my puppy just as much as anyone here even if she isn't exactly up to breed standards.


----------



## Ladysmom

My Lady is not "perfect". She weighs nine pounds. That certainly doesn't mean I love her any less.

I was just responding to her comment about everyone's Malt's being so tiny. They are not tiny if they are between 4-7 pounds, they are within the standard.

I think it is very important for everyone who has or is considering getting a Maltese to understand that the super large or super small Maltese (so-called "teacups") often come from unscrupulous breeders. 

This is not her introductory thread. I have already welcomed her and offered some advice on housebreaking her puppy in another thread. This thread was posted in the "Maltese Standard" section. I believe it is appropriate and on topic to post any information relating to Maltese size that pertains to the standard here.

A section devoted to the breed standard can educate prospective Maltese owners. I personally feel that anyone who is considering purchasing a Maltese should know what the standard is and that the only way to predict that you will get a dog who is close to the standard is to deal with a reputable breeder.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I second what Marj said (Lady's Mom). 

Lacie is not show quality, but is from a reputable breeder that is a good friend of mine from dog show days. She sold Lacie to me with my full knowledge that she was not going to be show quality, and as I was not going to show her, that was fine. But even though she wasn't show quality, I also knew that she would be within standard as far as size went and that she would have a lifetime health guaranteee and that my friend's line is free of genetic health problems. Lacie is 5.5 lbs.

Tilly was rescured from a puppy mill/pet store situation and I knew that she would probably not be within the standard even though she was very tiny at the time. In addition, I knew that I had no certainty as to her health issues, what they might be now or in the future. Tilly is almost 9 lbs and may be even more when she fills out. Although I didn't want to buy from a pet store or puppy mill, I just couldn't leave my little Tilly in the dispecable situration she was in.

But I love both of my baby girls and knew what the situation was before buying each of them.


----------



## deuce

Deuce will be 7 months on the 4th of July and he weighs 4.9 pounds...


----------



## KandiMaltese

I also agree with with Marj wrote, she said nothing wrong..no need to say bad things to her. We all know she has a rescue dog and we all also know she loves her and also points out her faults and how bad it is to buy from a pet shop. Knowing Marj, she was just wanting to give facts.







Ask questions before attacking!









Pet shops DO get dogs from puppy mills and the mills do NOT breed to standard.

I'm sure it's all just a misunderstanding..but Marj has been on this board for a lot longer than most of you and If you look at her posts, you'll see she has never tried to stir up trouble that I know of. I don't know what we'd all do without our wonderful Marj! Oh yeah and you too Lynn







If there were a million more of you two, there'd be a whole lot less mills !!









Andrea


----------



## belibaby14

Belinha is 13 months old, and she weighs 6 pounds.


----------



## Ladysmom

> I also agree with with Marj wrote, she said nothing wrong..no need to say bad things to her. We all know she has a rescue dog and we all also know she loves her and also points out her faults and how bad it is to buy from a pet shop. Knowing Marj, she was just wanting to give facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask questions before attacking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pet shops DO get dogs from puppy mills and the mills do NOT breed to standard.
> 
> I'm sure it's all just a misunderstanding..but Marj has been on this board for a lot longer than most of you and If you look at her posts, you'll see she has never tried to stir up trouble that I know of. I don't know what we'd all do without our wonderful Marj! Oh yeah and you too Lynn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there were a million more of you two, there'd be a whole lot less mills !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea[/B]



Yes, I am the first one to point out all Lady's faults! Just look at her crooked right front foot and droopy tail in this picture! 

But could she be any cuter?










[attachment=23853:attachment]


But, as Andrea says, pet shops DO get dogs from puppy mills and the mills do NOT breed to standard. Not being able to say that on a forum devoted to Maltese in a section about the breed standard without being criticized is like ignoring the three hundred pound elephant in the room IMO.

I think it's important for people to understand that the size a Maltese grows up to be should be predictable, not accidental. There is a breed standard, a blueprint, that every breeder should follow so that Maltese continue look and act like Maltese are supposed to look.

I still chuckle when I think of a post I read from a gal on "that other" forum regarding size. She speculated that we were seeing more and more large Maltese because nutrition and health care had improved over the years and they were just healthier!


----------



## KandiMaltese

[/QUOTE]


I still chuckle when I think of a post I read from a gal on "that other" forum regarding size. She speculated that we were seeing more and more large Maltese because nutrition and health care had improved over the years and they were just healthier!








[/QUOTE]

















Marj, Lady, with or without faults is darling.














All the love you've given her, with all the medical bills you pay and how well you take care of her..well you deserve to say the truth because not everyone would be as good to her as you have been because of expenses and she turned into a lovely dog because of you. Look ..she's got way more clothing than any PERSON I know LOL! Let alone dog! You and her are both lucky to have each other!!


----------



## CathyB

My little Pete weighs in at 4.4 pounds and is 12 months old - Star weighs in at 5.2 pounds and is 7 months old then Tina just turned 6 months and weighs 3.9 I feel safe to say mine will all be within the standard.


----------



## KandiMaltese

> My little Pete weighs in at 4.4 pounds and is 12 months old - Star weighs in at 5.2 pounds and is 7 months old then Tina just turned 6 months and weighs 3.9 I feel safe to say mine will all be within the standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]










Pete..He is SOOOO beautiful errr handsome!!







I may have to steal him from you! LOL!


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA

> But, as Andrea says, pet shops DO get dogs from puppy mills and the mills do NOT breed to standard. Not being able to say that on a forum devoted to Maltese in a section about the breed standard without being criticized is like ignoring the three hundred pound elephant in the room IMO.[/B]


Not all pet store dogs come from puppy mills. My Tippi and my boyfriends Papillion came from breeders and it's garunteed in the papers we signed at adoption. It wasn't one of those unclean pet stores in the mall who probably sedate their dogs to make them look cute. This is a reputable store.

But anyway, I wasn't interested in picking any fights, I just felt a bit threatened by the post. I apologize if I came off rude, and if I might have jumped to any conclusions. I hope you forgive me.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Lucy is 20 mos old and weighs 4.5 lbs. Caddy will be 2 next month and weighs 5.5 lbs. Cah-razy Caira weighs 4.5 lbs and is 5 mos old. 

Before I lucked out and found Lucy, I almost bought a chihuahua from a pet store where they said they got their dogs from 'local breeders' and not from puppy mills. At the time, I thought this meant that it was a safer bet. Now I know that there isn't one breeder who is truly passionate about their dogs that will sell to a pet store, and that's the sad truth. And if you have someone who isn't passionate about their dogs, then what is left is someone breeding strictly for profit. 

Can I just say that I'm glad that I didn't buy that chihuahua because then I would have missed out on how wonderful the maltese breed is, LOL!


----------



## Ladysmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=394345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as Andrea says, pet shops DO get dogs from puppy mills and the mills do NOT breed to standard. Not being able to say that on a forum devoted to Maltese in a section about the breed standard without being criticized is like ignoring the three hundred pound elephant in the room IMO.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all pet store dogs come from puppy mills. My Tippi and my boyfriends Papillion came from breeders and it's garunteed in the papers we signed at adoption. It wasn't one of those unclean pet stores in the mall who probably sedate their dogs to make them look cute. This is a reputable store.
> 
> But anyway, I wasn't interested in picking any fights, I just felt a bit threatened by the post. I apologize if I came off rude, and if I might have jumped to any conclusions. I hope you forgive me.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, pet stores routinely tell their customers that their puppies come from "local breeders" Who would buy a puppy from them if they knew the truth?

Approximately 3,500 petstores in the United States sell puppies. They sell approximately 500,000 thousand puppies a year. It is estimated that the puppy industry in Missouri is valued at 40 million dollars a year. The puppy industry in one county in Pennsylvania - Lancaster - is valued at 4 million dollars a year. 

Pet stores often tell customers that their puppies come from local breeders or quality breeders. Don't believe them, ask to see the paperwork and find out where the puppies really come from. 

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/Commercial-kennel-facts.html 

The US Humane Society advises people buying puppies from pet stores: 

Don't be misled by claims that its dogs were not bred in puppy mills. Insist on seeing breed registry papers or the interstate health certificate for each puppy. The papers will list the breeder's and/or wholesaler's name and address.  

http://www.hsus.org/pets/issues_affecting_...ills/index.html

You can trace your pet store puppy's origin for free here. 

http://www.petshoppuppies.com/

People on this forum have done this and area always shocked to find out that although they bought their puppy from a clean, upscale pet boutique, she actually came from a Missouri puppymill not from some local breeder. Bottom line is the shop owners lie because they couldn't sell the puppies if people knew the truth.

In the rare occasion that a pet store does get puppies from local breeders, they are not reputable breeders as Lucy's Mom said.

The source of pet store puppies 

Pet stores have been accused of getting their puppies from puppy mills, but this is not true of reputable independent or chain stores. However, they do get their pups from commercial kennels or brokers who are in the business to sell puppies, not to provide information that will help buyers make good selections.

Commercial kennels often produce many breeds of dogs. They are required to be licensed by the US Department of Agriculture and must provide facilities and a plan for veterinary care that meet the guidelines of the federal Animal Welfare Act. However, a shortage of inspectors, protection by local authorities, and the difficulty of making a legal case against violators makes adherence to the AWA dependent more on the ethics of the kennel owner than on the fear of reprisals for defying the law.

Brokers buy dogs from large and small breeders who also must be licensed by USDA and meet the AWA criteria. Missouri, known as a "puppy mill state," has more licensed USDA kennels and brokers than any other state. Brokers advertise for puppies. They promise top prices, breeder programs, breeder appreciation events, veterinary exams, breeder education, loyalty, courtesy, and careful transportation to entice breeders into the fold. The puppies are a commodity to them.

Chances are slim that puppies from these sources come from dogs that have been tested for the genetic diseases common to their breeds. Hip x-rays, blood tests, and eye certifications cost money, and those costs could not be passed through the chain to the pet store without adding considerably to the cost. The breeders are also unlikely to either know or care about the breed standard, that set of guidelines that describes each breed and maintains its integrity; to carefully choose breeding stock for sound temperament; to use AKC's limited registration and require sterilization of pet quality puppies; or to consider the reproductive health of their dogs when making breeding decisions.

Some pet stores buy puppies locally from breeders who produce a few litters from one or more breeds each year. These people supplement their income by selling puppies and are spared the difficulties of interviewing prospective buyers or keeping unsold puppies. In all likelihood, these breeders do not test for genetic diseases, place no limits on puppy registrations, have a marginal health program, know little about the breed standard, and have poor quality breeding stock.

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/petstor.html#Source

That's why it is so important to keep trying to get the message out. Too many people, like yourself, continue to be duped by these people.

It's not about fighting or forgiving because you didn't know. Please read these articles so you will know the truth.

http://www.thedachshundnetwork.com/datelinearticle.htm

http://www.fortunecity.com/millenium/safari/84/article1.html

http://www.critterhaven.net/partners.htm

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_adoption_info...uppy/index.html


----------



## 3Maltmom

Yep, my Daisy's paperwork is from Wildwood Pets, in Yorba Linda, Ca. The breeder is J C Woods in Missouri. Daisy is huge. She reached 14 pounds at one point







She is VERY poorly bred, with luxating patellas in both her legs. There is definately a mix going on here.

And Marj, the AKC application form, states that Daisy's mother was born in July 1992. Daisy was born in February of '93


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=394345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as Andrea says, pet shops DO get dogs from puppy mills and the mills do NOT breed to standard. Not being able to say that on a forum devoted to Maltese in a section about the breed standard without being criticized is like ignoring the three hundred pound elephant in the room IMO.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all pet store dogs come from puppy mills. My Tippi and my boyfriends Papillion came from breeders and it's garunteed in the papers we signed at adoption. It wasn't one of those unclean pet stores in the mall who probably sedate their dogs to make them look cute. This is a reputable store.
> 
> But anyway, I wasn't interested in picking any fights, I just felt a bit threatened by the post. I apologize if I came off rude, and if I might have jumped to any conclusions. I hope you forgive me.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yes all petstore dogs do come from puppymills or terrible BYB, sad but true. All the info on this thread
soak it up and take it in, it's so helpful...
Best Of Luck,
ANDREA


----------



## Ladysmom

You don't have to take out word for it. You can trace where your puppies came from here. It's free and only takes a few days, I believe.

http://www.petshoppuppies.com/

I think you'll be surprised to find out they didn't come from local breeders at all.

Most likely you will be able to find their breeders' name or kennel name on the USDA "puppymill" list.

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA

> You don't have to take out word for it. You can trace where your puppies came from here. It's free and only takes a few days, I believe.
> 
> http://www.petshoppuppies.com/
> 
> I think you'll be surprised to find out they didn't come from local breeders at all.
> 
> Most likely you will be able to find their breeders' name or kennel name on the USDA "puppymill" list.
> 
> http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf[/B]


Their name isn't on the puppy mill list, thank you very much. =]


----------



## Cosy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=394588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, as Andrea says, pet shops DO get dogs from puppy mills and the mills do NOT breed to standard. Not being able to say that on a forum devoted to Maltese in a section about the breed standard without being criticized is like ignoring the three hundred pound elephant in the room IMO.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all pet store dogs come from puppy mills. My Tippi and my boyfriends Papillion came from breeders and it's garunteed in the papers we signed at adoption. It wasn't one of those unclean pet stores in the mall who probably sedate their dogs to make them look cute. This is a reputable store.
> 
> But anyway, I wasn't interested in picking any fights, I just felt a bit threatened by the post. I apologize if I came off rude, and if I might have jumped to any conclusions. I hope you forgive me.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes all petstore dogs do come from puppymills or terrible BYB, sad but true. All the info on this thread
> soak it up and take it in, it's so helpful...
> Best Of Luck,
> ANDREA [/B]
Click to expand...



It's important to note that reputable breeders have no need to sell to pet stores. Also, puppymills are breeders, just not reputable and breed in mass quantities while ignoring the quality of their lives. Pet stores will even post pictures of the outside of a nice facility, but you don't see the horrors inside (IF that is truly where the dogs are even kept) or behind the facility. Cages, dirt, stench, and mother dogs being bred to death. Don't be fooled by storefronts. Even little boutiques who sell dogs get them from breeders who are not breeding for the health and welfare of the breed.

Brokers are just as bad as they front for backyard breeders. They have great stories of selling for relatives or best friends but they always have a pup to sell. Beware of those who sell for others.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=394915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(LadysMom @ Jun 20 2007, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=394345
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> But, as Andrea says, pet shops DO get dogs from puppy mills and the mills do NOT breed to standard. Not being able to say that on a forum devoted to Maltese in a section about the breed standard without being criticized is like ignoring the three hundred pound elephant in the room IMO.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all pet store dogs come from puppy mills. My Tippi and my boyfriends Papillion came from breeders and it's garunteed in the papers we signed at adoption. It wasn't one of those unclean pet stores in the mall who probably sedate their dogs to make them look cute. This is a reputable store.
> 
> But anyway, I wasn't interested in picking any fights, I just felt a bit threatened by the post. I apologize if I came off rude, and if I might have jumped to any conclusions. I hope you forgive me.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yes all petstore dogs do come from puppymills or terrible BYB, sad but true. All the info on this thread
soak it up and take it in, it's so helpful...
Best Of Luck,
ANDREA [/B][/QUOTE] 



It's important to note that reputable breeders have no need to sell to pet stores. Also, puppymills are breeders, just not reputable and breed in mass quantities while ignoring the quality of their lives. Pet stores will even post pictures of the outside of a nice facility, but you don't see the horrors inside (IF that is truly where the dogs are even kept) or behind the facility. Cages, dirt, stench, and mother dogs being bred to death. Don't be fooled by storefronts. Even little boutiques who sell dogs get them from breeders who are not breeding for the health and welfare of the breed.

Brokers are just as bad as they front for backyard breeders. Beware of those who sell for others.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Everyone is speaking to me like all breeders are one person; as if they all think the same. How do you know the intentions of the breeder who sold my puppy? You can't generalize all breeders into two catagories: the reputable and the puppy mills. Am I the only person who sees this?


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=395158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(ohhmyyitsLEA @ Jun 21 2007, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=394588
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> But, as Andrea says, pet shops DO get dogs from puppy mills and the mills do NOT breed to standard. Not being able to say that on a forum devoted to Maltese in a section about the breed standard without being criticized is like ignoring the three hundred pound elephant in the room IMO.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all pet store dogs come from puppy mills. My Tippi and my boyfriends Papillion came from breeders and it's garunteed in the papers we signed at adoption. It wasn't one of those unclean pet stores in the mall who probably sedate their dogs to make them look cute. This is a reputable store.
> 
> But anyway, I wasn't interested in picking any fights, I just felt a bit threatened by the post. I apologize if I came off rude, and if I might have jumped to any conclusions. I hope you forgive me.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes all petstore dogs do come from puppymills or terrible BYB, sad but true. All the info on this thread
> soak it up and take it in, it's so helpful...
> Best Of Luck,
> ANDREA [/B]
Click to expand...



It's important to note that reputable breeders have no need to sell to pet stores. Also, puppymills are breeders, just not reputable and breed in mass quantities while ignoring the quality of their lives. Pet stores will even post pictures of the outside of a nice facility, but you don't see the horrors inside (IF that is truly where the dogs are even kept) or behind the facility. Cages, dirt, stench, and mother dogs being bred to death. Don't be fooled by storefronts. Even little boutiques who sell dogs get them from breeders who are not breeding for the health and welfare of the breed.

Brokers are just as bad as they front for backyard breeders. Beware of those who sell for others.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Everyone is speaking to me like all breeders are one person; as if they all think the same. How do you know the intentions of the breeder who sold my puppy? You can't generalize all breeders into two catagories: the reputable and the puppy mills. Am I the only person who sees this?
[/B][/QUOTE]







your not understanding what is meant here, I know I was the same way when i first joined.
I think u should do what I did, look around the forum look in the puppymill section and just read, read, read and you will understand.Everyone is trying to help I know it doesn't seem like it but they are

ANDREA


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=395163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(I Found Nemo @ Jun 22 2007, 06:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=394915
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(LadysMom @ Jun 20 2007, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=394345
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> But, as Andrea says, pet shops DO get dogs from puppy mills and the mills do NOT breed to standard. Not being able to say that on a forum devoted to Maltese in a section about the breed standard without being criticized is like ignoring the three hundred pound elephant in the room IMO.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all pet store dogs come from puppy mills. My Tippi and my boyfriends Papillion came from breeders and it's garunteed in the papers we signed at adoption. It wasn't one of those unclean pet stores in the mall who probably sedate their dogs to make them look cute. This is a reputable store.
> 
> But anyway, I wasn't interested in picking any fights, I just felt a bit threatened by the post. I apologize if I came off rude, and if I might have jumped to any conclusions. I hope you forgive me.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yes all petstore dogs do come from puppymills or terrible BYB, sad but true. All the info on this thread
soak it up and take it in, it's so helpful...
Best Of Luck,
ANDREA [/B][/QUOTE] 



It's important to note that reputable breeders have no need to sell to pet stores. Also, puppymills are breeders, just not reputable and breed in mass quantities while ignoring the quality of their lives. Pet stores will even post pictures of the outside of a nice facility, but you don't see the horrors inside (IF that is truly where the dogs are even kept) or behind the facility. Cages, dirt, stench, and mother dogs being bred to death. Don't be fooled by storefronts. Even little boutiques who sell dogs get them from breeders who are not breeding for the health and welfare of the breed.

Brokers are just as bad as they front for backyard breeders. Beware of those who sell for others.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Everyone is speaking to me like all breeders are one person; as if they all think the same. How do you know the intentions of the breeder who sold my puppy? You can't generalize all breeders into two catagories: the reputable and the puppy mills. Am I the only person who sees this?
[/B][/QUOTE]







your not understanding what is meant here, I know I was the same way when i first joined.
I think u should do what I did, look around the forum look in the puppymill section and just read, read, read and you will understand.Everyone is trying to help I know it doesn't seem like it but they are

ANDREA








[/B][/QUOTE]
Andrea is right. You will understand, after a little more research. You will understand there ARE only two catagories. "Reputable Breeders" and "Everyone Else". I believe Marj has already posted the definition of a "Reputable Breeder". 

Marj, if I'm wrong, post it again.

Lovies to all ~ Deb

PS: Hang in there {{hugs}}


----------



## Lacie's Mom

As everyone here on SM has tried to explain to you -- there really are only 2 types of breeders.

The first type is the breeder that breds ONLY to better the breed. He/she studied pedigrees, knows genetics, knows inherited traits and breeds to, hopefully eliminate bad qualities and suppleiment good traits. This type of breeder knows the standard for the breed inside and out and breeds only to enhance that standard. He/she is mindful of genetic health problems and gives lifetime health gurantees for genetic problems. Most of these breeders show their dogs. They sell only to buyers that have been thoroughly checked and interviewed and passed their scrutiny. They are always willing to take their puppies/dogs back if the new home doesn't work out. They sell pets ONLY with a spay/neuter contract and on a limited AKC registration basis. All of their dogs are AKC registered. And these breeders hand raise their puppies, train them and socialize them. This first type of breedeer would NEVER sell their puppies through a Pet Store. And they will never have to because they usually have long waiting lists for puppies that they produce -- either for show or for pet.

The second type of breeder may be a puppy mill or may be a backyard breeder. In either case, they don't really know what they're doing. They don't study pedigrees, don't know genetics, don't know or care how to better the breed. They care about producing puppies -- for profit. The babkyard breeder may decide to breed because he/she thinks his/her dog is cute and would produce cute puppies, but the dam is not bred to a stud from the first type of breeder, because the first type of breeder will not let his/her dog be bred to a dog of a puppy mill or backyard breeder. So what happens is that sometimes the buyer is lucky and gets a dog that is within standard with no health problems, but most of the time the buyer isn't lucky. The puppy that is purchased has health problems (this may be as the dog gets older). The puppy seldom grows up to be within standard -- either size, coat, head, gait, or all of the above. Often the pigment is bad (not black).

I could go on and on. I don't breed Maltese. I was the top Lhasa Apso breeder for about 25 years with the top winning Lhasas in the U.S.

Many members of SM have furbabies from pet stores, puppy mills, backyard breeders. We have our reasons for getting our furbabies from such places, but we also recognize the potential or real problems we've encountered with these furbabies, whether it's health issues, death of the puppy, or simply not being within the Maltese standard. We are not in denial about this and we all try to help one another.

We are not critizing you for purchasing your puppy from a pet store, we are trying to help educate you about the difference between the type of puppy you get from a pet store and the type you get from what is considered to be a reputable breeder. 

You will find that the majority of SM members have their furbabies spayed or neutered and that the only members that we understand not having their babies altered are the members that are reputable breeders.

This does not mean that you shouldn't be happy with your puppy or love your puppy as much as everyone here loves the breed. It's just an educational issue.

I personally have one girl (Lacie) that came from a friend of mine that is a reputable breeder. Lacie was not going to be show quality and so I took her. I also have a girl (Tilly) that came from a pet store/puppy mill because I simply couldn't leave her in that situation. I love both of my furbabies and don't think that one is less than the other. But I also know that Lacie is likely to be more healthy without genetic health issues and that Lacie is much closer to the Maltese standard. I know who Lacie's parents are, who her grandparents are, who her great-grandparents are, etc. I have no idea about Tilly's background and no idea about her potential health problems. 

Again, this is intended to be educational and not critical of your puppy or your choice.


----------



## Ladysmom

The reason you see things differently than we do is that you haven't done the research most of us have yet. If you read the links I posted earlier, you will understand what we are trying to explain to you.

Here's another one:

Remember this one very important point:

"Reputable breeders" don't sell their animals to pet stores, but "back yard breeders" (BYBs) and "puppy millers" do.

This information will tell you exactly why you shouldn't buy that "puppy in the window" and why many that are bought that way wind up in shelters, abandoned and put to death because of inbreeding, emotional problems and disease. If you only knew what went on behind the scenes, you'd be sick - and you'd never buy a companion animal from a pet store. 

Pet stores want to make money. They exist by making the sale. They offer lame "guarantees" on the animal, which usually means that you get to return the one with the problem for another one -- with more or different problems -- usually within a very short time frame, like 72 hours or less. Also, they count on you becoming attached to the animal and not wanting to return it. 

But it's got AKC papers, so it must be a quality puppy, right? Wrong. Save those papers for it to poop on, because that's all they are good for. Just because an animal is a "purebred" doesn't mean it came from "good stock". Genetic defects are overlooked by puppy mills/BYBs. In fact, their breeding practices "encourage" defects by inbreeding, poor conditions, etc. They are simply after the money. Don't kid yourself. They don't screen people who want the animals, they don't follow up on it's condition, they don't worry about passing along diseases and they don't provide quality veterinary care. Wise up, the life of an innocent animal depends on you.

Ever wonder why the price of a puppy keeps going down as the animal gets older? It's because he/she's becoming a liability. Once it's not in the cute puppy or kitten stage, it's worth is decreasing. Ever wonder what happens to them if they don't sell? Many are simply sentenced to death. They're worthless now, so get rid of them. Same with the ones that come in diseased and sick. Damaged goods. Get rid of it. Please, please, please, do not buy companion animals from pet stores. There are many, many animals, both purebred and mixed that are wonderful pets and are just waiting for a chance at life in a shelter near you. 

http://www.hillsidespca.com/puppymills.htm

If I recall, that was exactly what happened in your puppy's case, the price kept getting marked down lower and lower as she got older.


----------



## Carole

> As everyone here on SM has tried to explain to you -- there really are only 2 types of breeders.
> 
> The first type is the breeder that breds ONLY to better the breed. He/she studied pedigrees, knows genetics, knows inherited traits and breeds to, hopefully eliminate bad qualities and suppleiment good traits. This type of breeder knows the standard for the breed inside and out and breeds only to enhance that standard. He/she is mindful of genetic health problems and gives lifetime health gurantees for genetic problems. Most of these breeders show their dogs. They sell only to buyers that have been thoroughly checked and interviewed and passed their scrutiny. They are always willing to take their puppies/dogs back if the new home doesn't work out. They sell pets ONLY with a spay/neuter contract and on a limited AKC registration basis. All of their dogs are AKC registered. And these breeders hand raise their puppies, train them and socialize them. This first type of breedeer would NEVER sell their puppies through a Pet Store. And they will never have to because they usually have long waiting lists for puppies that they produce -- either for show or for pet.
> 
> The second type of breeder may be a puppy mill or may be a backyard breeder. In either case, they don't really know what they're doing. They don't study pedigrees, don't know genetics, don't know or care how to better the breed. They care about producing puppies -- for profit. The babkyard breeder may decide to breed because he/she thinks his/her dog is cute and would produce cute puppies, but the dam is not bred to a stud from the first type of breeder, because the first type of breeder will not let his/her dog be bred to a dog of a puppy mill or backyard breeder. So what happens is that sometimes the buyer is lucky and gets a dog that is within standard with no health problems, but most of the time the buyer isn't lucky. The puppy that is purchased has health problems (this may be as the dog gets older). The puppy seldom grows up to be within standard -- either size, coat, head, gait, or all of the above. Often the pigment is bad (not black).
> 
> I could go on and on. I don't breed Maltese. I was the top Lhasa Apso breeder for about 25 years with the top winning Lhasas in the U.S.
> 
> Many members of SM have furbabies from pet stores, puppy mills, backyard breeders. We have our reasons for getting our furbabies from such places, but we also recognize the potential or real problems we've encountered with these furbabies, whether it's health issues, death of the puppy, or simply not being within the Maltese standard. We are not in denial about this and we all try to help one another.
> 
> We are not critizing you for purchasing your puppy from a pet store, we are trying to help educate you about the difference between the type of puppy you get from a pet store and the type you get from what is considered to be a reputable breeder.
> 
> You will find that the majority of SM members have their furbabies spayed or neutered and that the only members that we understand not having their babies altered are the members that are reputable breeders.
> 
> This does not mean that you shouldn't be happy with your puppy or love your puppy as much as everyone here loves the breed. It's just an educational issue.
> 
> I personally have one girl (Lacie) that came from a friend of mine that is a reputable breeder. Lacie was not going to be show quality and so I took her. I also have a girl (Tilly) that came from a pet store/puppy mill because I simply couldn't leave her in that situation. I love both of my furbabies and don't think that one is less than the other. But I also know that Lacie is likely to be more healthy without genetic health issues and that Lacie is much closer to the Maltese standard. I know who Lacie's parents are, who her grandparents are, who her great-grandparents are, etc. I have no idea about Tilly's background and no idea about her potential health problems.
> 
> Again, this is intended to be educational and not critical of your puppy or your choice.[/B]


What an EXCELLENT post! Thank you for taking time to type such great information out.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA

Why should I read read read your articles? All they are to me is some other person sitting on the other line of the computer giving me an OPINION that happends to be agreeing with yours. I find little credibility in most of the articles. What about the pet stores who are credible, who are reputable? Better yet, how do you know MY PUPPY came from a puppy mill. You don't. End of story. You don't know a thing about my puppy.

And sure, your intention is good, whatever, but I'm offended. I'm offended because I have ten people on here telling me that I have no idea what I'm talking about. I have ten people on here telling me stuff about MY PUPPY. My own dog. Not yours.

"Pet stores have been accused of getting their puppies from puppy mills, but this is not true of reputable independent or chain stores."

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/petstor.html#Source

So I'm done, and if I get kicked off this forum for starting an arguement, so be it. If someone has something to say about me defending myself, I don't feel the need to be here. I apologize to those who had to bear through the thread, or who wanted to post on topic.


----------



## I found nemo

I am really sorry you feel this way, I also realize your 15, I must say you are very mature for your age and you speak well







better than me and I'm 37...
But you are mistaken and maybe one day you will see the truth..
In the mean time be happy with your baby and she is adorable!!
Good Luck,
ANDREA


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Why should I read read read your articles? All they are to me is some other person sitting on the other line of the computer giving me an OPINION that happends to be agreeing with yours. I find little credibility in most of the articles. What about the pet stores who are credible, who are reputable? Better yet, how do you know MY PUPPY came from a puppy mill. You don't. End of story. You don't know a thing about my puppy.
> 
> And sure, your intention is good, whatever, but I'm offended. I'm offended because I have ten people on here telling me that I have no idea what I'm talking about. I have ten people on here telling me stuff about MY PUPPY. My own dog. Not yours.
> 
> "Pet stores have been accused of getting their puppies from puppy mills, but this is not true of reputable independent or chain stores."
> 
> http://www.canismajor.com/dog/petstor.html#Source
> 
> So I'm done, and if I get kicked off this forum for starting an arguement, so be it. If someone has something to say about me defending myself, I don't feel the need to be here. I apologize to those who had to bear through the thread, or who wanted to post on topic.[/B]


The link you posted, is proving our point.

And no, you will not get "kicked" off


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=395719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I read read read your articles? All they are to me is some other person sitting on the other line of the computer giving me an OPINION that happends to be agreeing with yours. I find little credibility in most of the articles. What about the pet stores who are credible, who are reputable? Better yet, how do you know MY PUPPY came from a puppy mill. You don't. End of story. You don't know a thing about my puppy.
> 
> And sure, your intention is good, whatever, but I'm offended. I'm offended because I have ten people on here telling me that I have no idea what I'm talking about. I have ten people on here telling me stuff about MY PUPPY. My own dog. Not yours.
> 
> "Pet stores have been accused of getting their puppies from puppy mills, but this is not true of reputable independent or chain stores."
> 
> http://www.canismajor.com/dog/petstor.html#Source
> 
> So I'm done, and if I get kicked off this forum for starting an arguement, so be it. If someone has something to say about me defending myself, I don't feel the need to be here. I apologize to those who had to bear through the thread, or who wanted to post on topic.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link you posted, is proving our point.
> 
> And no, you will not get "kicked" off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


The quote is proving mine.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=395732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I read read read your articles? All they are to me is some other person sitting on the other line of the computer giving me an OPINION that happends to be agreeing with yours. I find little credibility in most of the articles. What about the pet stores who are credible, who are reputable? Better yet, how do you know MY PUPPY came from a puppy mill. You don't. End of story. You don't know a thing about my puppy.
> 
> And sure, your intention is good, whatever, but I'm offended. I'm offended because I have ten people on here telling me that I have no idea what I'm talking about. I have ten people on here telling me stuff about MY PUPPY. My own dog. Not yours.
> 
> "Pet stores have been accused of getting their puppies from puppy mills, but this is not true of reputable independent or chain stores."
> 
> http://www.canismajor.com/dog/petstor.html#Source
> 
> So I'm done, and if I get kicked off this forum for starting an arguement, so be it. If someone has something to say about me defending myself, I don't feel the need to be here. I apologize to those who had to bear through the thread, or who wanted to post on topic.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link you posted, is proving our point.
> 
> And no, you will not get "kicked" off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The quote is proving mine.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

The quote is FROM the link. Did you read the entire article?


----------



## Ladysmom

I was the one who originally posted the link to the article in response to your post:

"Everyone is speaking to me like all breeders are one person; as if they all think the same. How do you know the intentions of the breeder who sold my puppy? You can't generalize all breeders into two catagories: the reputable and the puppy mills. Am I the only person who sees this?"

As 3Maltmom said, if you read the entire article, it will explain the intentions of a breeder who sells puppies to pet stores. This is the last paragraph:

Some pet stores buy puppies locally from breeders who produce a few litters from one or more breeds each year. These people supplement their income by selling puppies and are spared the difficulties of interviewing prospective buyers or keeping unsold puppies. In all likelihood, these breeders do not test for genetic diseases, place no limits on puppy registrations, have a marginal health program, know little about the breed standard, and have poor quality breeding stock.

BTW, the links I posted were not from people just sitting behind computers giving unfounded opinions as you claim. If you will take the time to read the articles you would see that they are from knowledgable sources like the United States Humane Society who says this:

Reputable breeders care where their puppies go and interview hopeful adopters. They don't ever sell through pet stores or to families they haven't thoroughly checked out.

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_adoption_info...uppy/index.html


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=395733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(ohhmyyitsLEA @ Jun 23 2007, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=395719
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> Why should I read read read your articles? All they are to me is some other person sitting on the other line of the computer giving me an OPINION that happends to be agreeing with yours. I find little credibility in most of the articles. What about the pet stores who are credible, who are reputable? Better yet, how do you know MY PUPPY came from a puppy mill. You don't. End of story. You don't know a thing about my puppy.
> 
> And sure, your intention is good, whatever, but I'm offended. I'm offended because I have ten people on here telling me that I have no idea what I'm talking about. I have ten people on here telling me stuff about MY PUPPY. My own dog. Not yours.
> 
> "Pet stores have been accused of getting their puppies from puppy mills, but this is not true of reputable independent or chain stores."
> 
> http://www.canismajor.com/dog/petstor.html#Source
> 
> So I'm done, and if I get kicked off this forum for starting an arguement, so be it. If someone has something to say about me defending myself, I don't feel the need to be here. I apologize to those who had to bear through the thread, or who wanted to post on topic.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link you posted, is proving our point.
> 
> And no, you will not get "kicked" off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


The quote is proving mine.
[/B][/QUOTE]
The quote is FROM the link. Did you read the entire article?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes. It means nothing to me if my dog is from one of those reputable stores.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Well, the pet store might be reputable but the people who sell their puppies to pet stores most likely are not. Let me ask you a question - if Lea ever had puppies (and I hope she never does, so this is a purely hypothetical question), but would you even consider selling them to this same pet store? Where you don't know what kind of homes they go to? 

I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Ladysmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=395738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(3Maltmom @ Jun 23 2007, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=395732
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I read read read your articles? All they are to me is some other person sitting on the other line of the computer giving me an OPINION that happends to be agreeing with yours. I find little credibility in most of the articles. What about the pet stores who are credible, who are reputable? Better yet, how do you know MY PUPPY came from a puppy mill. You don't. End of story. You don't know a thing about my puppy.
> 
> And sure, your intention is good, whatever, but I'm offended. I'm offended because I have ten people on here telling me that I have no idea what I'm talking about. I have ten people on here telling me stuff about MY PUPPY. My own dog. Not yours.
> 
> "Pet stores have been accused of getting their puppies from puppy mills, but this is not true of reputable independent or chain stores."
> 
> http://www.canismajor.com/dog/petstor.html#Source
> 
> So I'm done, and if I get kicked off this forum for starting an arguement, so be it. If someone has something to say about me defending myself, I don't feel the need to be here. I apologize to those who had to bear through the thread, or who wanted to post on topic.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link you posted, is proving our point.
> 
> And no, you will not get "kicked" off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The quote is proving mine.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

The quote is FROM the link. Did you read the entire article?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes. It means nothing to me if my dog is from one of those reputable stores.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You read only the first sentence and took it out of context. Read it along with the sentence that follows:

Pet stores have been accused of getting their puppies from puppy mills, but this is not true of reputable independent or chain stores. However, they do get their pups from commercial kennels or brokers who are in the business to sell puppies, not to provide information that will help buyers make good selections.


It then goes on to warn:

Some pet stores buy puppies locally from breeders who produce a few litters from one or more breeds each year. These people supplement their income by selling puppies and are spared the difficulties of interviewing prospective buyers or keeping unsold puppies. In all likelihood, these breeders do not test for genetic diseases, place no limits on puppy registrations, have a marginal health program, know little about the breed standard, and have poor quality breeding stock.

Bottomline is that reputable breeders do not sell to pet stores. Whether you chose to keep your head in the sand about this well documented fact is your business, but it is pointless for you to argue to the contrary.

It's also pointless for us to continue to try to educate you if you refuse to read anything. I'm not going to waste any more time on it.


----------



## KandiMaltese

Obviously she doesn't want to hear this anymore. She has already bought her dog from a pet shop..she is satisfied and doesn't care to hear the truth. So tell her what she wants to hear.......

Your pup is great, and the pet store is reliable..you're right good job well done hooray!

I think this thread should probably be closed. It's pointless to keep saying the same stuff. She has heard the truth and if she choses to ignore it, she choses to ignore it. Let's be done with it at this point, no? Just my opinion and I apologize if I sound harsh, but it's beginning to resemble a dog chasing it's tail. LOL

This board is a fantastic learning experience for those who chose to do just that..LEARN LEARN!! You can NEVER learn enough and I hope she never has to learn the hard way, but if she does, she will realize that everyone here was just trying to help. Thanks everyone you are the best and Thanks Joe for this wonderful, educational site

















Andrea


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Andrea - I agree. Let's consider this one closed.


----------



## MalteseMum

Chloe is 2.5 pounds.


----------



## kickapoo

WOW......mine have been either in the 5 - 6 pd range.....and I knew that there were smaller ones. I didn't realize that there were so many "biggies" out there.


----------



## I found nemo

> WOW......mine have been either in the 5 - 6 pd range.....and I knew that there were smaller ones. I didn't realize that there were so many "biggies" out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Of course there are bigger ones out there







My Nemo is 10 pds








ANDREA


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom

My furbundles just got their rabies shots and were weighed this morning... at 17weeks old, they are 4.1 & 4.4 pounds...but Kiki (4.4)...threw up her entire breakfast after the appointment.. and I don't know what breakfast weighed!









I've no idea what they will weigh when they are full grown...at our second appointment, he guessed they would max out at 6 lbs, but I don't care how big they get...I couldn't love 'em any less if they weighed a ton! They are sooooo sweet!

(If you want the whole story of this morning's appointment...I posted in the allergy section this afternoon.)

Christina


----------

